# My doves doesnt get along



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! First off I'm new on this forum 

So basically! I have a LOT of birds at home. I have a total of 8 full cages and some empty one. However, I have 3 doves ( Vodka, Tequila and Angel ). 2 of them are in a cage ( Tequila and Angel ) and the other one is alone. ( Vodka )

When I get them out of their cage , everything goes well. They get along, don't pick at each other. I recently got myself a parrot and needed a big cage for him, so I figured out I could put all doves togueter. At first it was going well, but when the night came, they start being agitated and Vodka was picking at Tequila. 

I'm bad at guessing genders. But I'm pretty sure Vodka and Angel are both males, and Tequila is a female. But the only one I'm sure is a male is Vodka. 

So basically, is there a way that I can get them to get along? Or will Vodka always need to be in a different cage? I'd also like to breed them, but Tequila and Angel NEVER makes eggs. Perhaps they are both males or I don't know... 

If someone could help me to gender them xD

So what do I do so they get along?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Three is a crowd. I don't know the size of your cage, which could be the problem, but mated pairs will usually get along better than pairs and singles put together. How large is the cage? Are these actual doves or pigeons?


----------



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes they are ringneck doves. My cage is 2 ft high by 2ft L andn1.5 ft L


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That cage is too small for three doves. They need something they can move around in. They're on top of each other in there.


----------



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay thank you! I just bough them a flight cage. It's 5 ft tall, 4 ft large and 4 ft deep. 

They get along better now but Vodka still pick at them once in a while... Do I just wait for things to fix theirself?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A lot depends on the gender also. If you have 2 males and one female, there will be problems. Sometimes 2 females and one male can get along, but still could be problems. Even pairs are much better obviously, but first you need to figure out what you have and therefore what you need to get, to mate everyone up.


----------



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

They look pretty much similar  What's the easiest way to gender them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there is no easy way to gender them. untill you see someone sitting on an egg or getting in a nest to lay one then you know that is a hen.. the males do coo loud and bow so that MAY indicate a male.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only other way would be DNA tests done.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have 2 male and 1 female Ring neck Doves. I have to have 2 cages - 1 cage for the male/female pair and another cage for the most aggressive male. As with your situation, they get along outside their cages but I cannot keep all 3 doves in the same cage - so be prepared to take one of the doves out and into his own cage (probably your most aggressive male). 3 is a crowd when it comes to doves.


----------



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

Aww that sucks.. Well  Guess I bough that flight cage for nothing ><" They do get along but they sometime pick at each other


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Find a mate for the third one. But first you need to find out what gender it is.


----------

